# July 2019 Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is "farm and barn animals". So you can participate with a photo of any farm or barn animal.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of July 18 2019, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*our barn Chiuaua "Pablito"*


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just some Heelers leading a horse.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Chow time! Just some 'lil goats. 🙂


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Hanging out with my favorite chicken in front of the barn this winter, after she helped me with chores.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The farms guard goat


----------



## HorseLover27272 (Jul 7, 2019)

Chance and Skipper hanging out


----------



## HorseLover27272 (Jul 7, 2019)

Along with


----------



## HorseLover27272 (Jul 7, 2019)

Jack and Leo


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it the same cat or do you have different kitties that like to sit on the backs of animals?


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

My two farm dogs:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

One of my pigs, I think this is the little one:


----------



## HorseLover27272 (Jul 7, 2019)

waresbear said:


> Is it the same cat or do you have different kitties that like to sit on the backs of animals?


 They’re actually my friends animals. Both are different kitties and they sit on the animals on their own!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry for a small delay... but the poll has been set up! Please vote!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

TaMMa89 said:


> Sorry for a small delay... but the poll has been set up! Please vote!


#12 (the piggie!) is not on the poll ... was 13 supposed to be 12?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, it was. Seems that I had hit the wrong button on my keyboard.

I'll correct that .


----------



## WildestDandelion (Apr 4, 2019)

visiting my friends farm


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

@WildestDandelion, how cute photo! Unluckily the enrollment had already been closed and the poll had already been set up so I couldn't include your photo into it :sad:. But it indeed is very nice photo.

Now, the winner has been announced. Please take a look at the ***PHOTO of the MONTH 2019 WINNERS ARE HERE!*** thread!


----------

